# Majestic Beverage Company  - Hamilton ON.



## Donas12

Thought I would share this bottle as it is not a design I have seen before and rather enjoy. It’s from Majestic Beverage Company - Hamilton Ontario.
A tall 6.5 oz deco that is registered design 1931.


Would be interested to see if there are similar designed bottles as this used by other bottlers...


----------



## logan.the.collector

That is really intriguing. Closest bottle I have is nowhere near that rounded, but similar I guess. It's a Frenette Bros bottling company bottle from Tupper Lake, NY. I have 3 of them.


----------



## Dewfus

Shes gorgeous my friend 


Donas12 said:


> Thought I would share this bottle as it is not a design I have seen before and rather enjoy. It’s from Majestic Beverage Company - Hamilton Ontario.
> A tall 6.5 oz deco that is registered design 1931.View attachment 215975
> 
> Would be interested to see if there are similar designed bottles as this used by other bottlers...


----------



## CanadianBottles

Nice deco bottle!  Never seen that design used by anyone else, although I suspect it likely was a generic design since none of the text is integrated into the decorative elements.


----------



## Donas12

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice deco bottle!  Never seen that design used by anyone else, although I suspect it likely was a generic design since none of the text is integrated into the decorative elements.


That totally makes sense. A good way to judge if the design is unique or generic. 
Thanks.


----------



## RCO

seen the embossed majestic before but don't have one . doesn't seem to come up for sale that much not really sure why as it was one of Hamilton's larger bottlers operated from 1932-1958

do have an acl majestic bottle , red and white paint " texola a mighty good drink " on back . forgot I had this bottle as it was buried so far back in display . 

also have a wooden crate from this bottler in the garage , don't seem to have a picture but one is marked texola Hamilton , know its from them


----------



## Donas12

Thanks for posting the red and white acl version. Here’s another one.


----------



## JKL

That's a great bottle.
Never came across one before and I have shopped a few antique markets in the Hamilton area.
Have a number of Majestics but not like that one.


----------



## RCO

JKL said:


> That's a great bottle.
> Never came across one before and I have shopped a few antique markets in the Hamilton area.
> Have a number of Majestics but not like that one.



I'm not exactly sure why the embossed majestic is harder to find , cause it was a larger bottler and seems to be a fair number of bottles around from that time period from Hamilton area so dumps from that period must of been dug up


----------



## RCO

noticed on ebay there is a 30 oz embossed majestic Hamilton bottle , don't feel like I've seen it before but it is listed in my older bottle book


----------



## Donas12

Here’s another couple of versions. A 30 oz and 11 oz.


----------



## BillHaddo

I'm still looking for one of those deco Majestics, but I have a few others to share. 









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Donas12

BillHaddo said:


> I'm still looking for one of those deco Majestics, but I have a few others to share. View attachment 233651View attachment 233652View attachment 233653View attachment 233654
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


Your quarts look fantastic in green! Nice set.


----------



## Jstorm

Donas12 said:


> Thought I would share this bottle as it is not a design I have seen before and rather enjoy. It’s from Majestic Beverage Company - Hamilton Ontario.
> A tall 6.5 oz deco that is registered design 1931.View attachment 215975
> 
> Would be interested to see if there are similar designed bottles as this used by other bottlers...


I just bought the identical one for $12 in Michigan city Indiana today. Thought I would share!


----------



## BillHaddo

Nice, these bottles certainly do travel!!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Donas12

Jstorm said:


> I just bought the identical one for $12 in Michigan city Indiana today. Thought I would share!View attachment 233686


Congrats! Cool lighting on your pic.


----------



## Jstorm

Donas12 said:


> Congrats! Cool lighting on your pic.


Thanks


----------



## RCO

Jstorm said:


> I just bought the identical one for $12 in Michigan city Indiana today. Thought I would share!View attachment 233686



that is the Majestic art deco from Hamilton Ontario , definitly a canadian bottle , one i don't have yet , not sure why i haven't found one by now but have seen it before


----------



## Jstorm

RCO said:


> that is the Majestic art deco from Hamilton Ontario , definitly a canadian bottle , one i don't have yet , not sure why i haven't found one by now but have seen it before


How did you know without seeing the bottom.? You are right on


----------



## RCO

Jstorm said:


> How did you know without seeing the bottom.? You are right onView attachment 233830



unique design , nobody else used it , majestic was a local brand not a national one


----------



## Jstorm

RCO said:


> unique design , nobody else used it , majestic was a local brand not a national one


Funny how far these bottles travel. If you have an extra one of the other or some other bottle you want to trade I will be glad to swap. If you look at the bottom of the picture I sent there is a crack in it. Let me know. Jim


----------



## Donas12

Here is another version of the acl quart. Pale Dry Ginger Ale.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

I picked this up about a week ago, because I have not seen 1 like it, but don’t collect this type bottle. My personal stash of sodas are much older. Dirty as it is, I thought it was cool.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Embossment in photos can be tuff!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Donas12

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I picked this up about a week ago, because I have not seen 1 like it, but don’t collect this type bottle. My personal stash of sodas are much older. Dirty as it is, I thought it was cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embossment in photos can be tuff!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That’s a great looking bottle !


----------

